
Where Is Kim Jong Un? - tosh
https://www.nytimes.com/video/world/asia/100000007099211/kim-jong-un-surveillance-intelligence.html
======
simonblack
Probably taking a well-deserved holiday.

Why the panic about not seeing some celebrity or other for several weeks?

[https://www.newsweek.com/putins-disappearance-what-was-
all-a...](https://www.newsweek.com/putins-disappearance-what-was-all-
about-315443)

------
bottle2
I watched the video. It's basically 8 minutes of "we do not know".

------
samizdis
This is a video. I didn't watch it; I'd expected something to read.

------
SkyMarshal
TLDR: There are three primary tools for harvesting clues about NK leaders, at
least among NK-watchers outside of the NSA, CIA and other intelligence
services:

1\. satellite imagery - can observe large public events that NK leaders
sometimes attend, or where their absence is conspicuous; govt motorcades;
facility guard reinforcements & troop movements; etc.

2\. state media - typically when a problem arises with Kim family member,
state media will run long pieces on the virtues of Kim leadership to reinforce
public support. Other clues from other sources may corroborate this
conclusion.

3\. flight tracking - unusual air traffic into and out of NK sometimes
provides clues about NK leadership intentions, like sanctions violations and
similar.

HUMINT is severely limited and effectively zero, NK govt regime too tightly
controlled.

------
zw123456
he dead, otherwise they would have waltz him around by now.

